

Is Malcolm Gladwell America's Most Successful Propagandist and Corporate Shill? - alrs
http://www.alternet.org/investigations/155770/is_malcolm_gladwell_americas_most_successful_propagandist_and_corporate_shill?page=entire

======
tokenadult
Malcolm Gladwell has said in an interview that he writes to try out ideas.

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122671211614230261.html>

"Q: Do you worry that you extrapolate too much from too little?

"A: No. It's better to err on the side of over-extrapolation. These books are
playful in the sense that they regard ideas as things to experiment with. I'm
happy if somebody reads my books and reaches a conclusion that is different
from mine, as long as the ideas in the book cause them to think. You have to
be willing to put pressure on theories, to push the envelope. That's the fun
part, the exciting part. If you are writing an intellectual adventure story,
why play it safe? I'm not out to convert people. I want to inspire and provoke
them."

------
DiabloD3
Normally when a headline asks a question, the answer is no; in this case I
could paste several pages of nothing but the word "yes", forming some sort of
ASCII art of the word "yes", and not even scratch the surface.

